# Draft of 2010–2011 Upland Game guidebook



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

I know it's hard to believe, but upland game season is just around the corner! The application period for sage-grouse, sandhill crane and sharp-tailed grouse runs from June 24-July 8. Feel free to read through the near-final draft of the guidebook and let me know if you have questions or see anything that looks odd. We should have the printed guidebook available by the time the application period opens. Thanks!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I read through it and can't find anything about it that needs changing. Great Job to you all.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks! I really appreciate you taking the time to read it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Amy, 

Thank you once again for posting this up and taking the time get the folks here involved.

The draft looked great from what I could see.

CJ


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for taking a look, Zim. There have been very few changes suggested, even by internal reviewers, so I have my fingers crossed that we're in good shape. The proof should be back today or tomorrow, and the printed copies should hit the shelves by the week of June 21st.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya know, you folks at the DWR do a whole lot of stuff behind the scenes that never gets recognized and this is just one example. From me to all of you, I salute! Job well done!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Ya know, you folks at the DWR do a whole lot of stuff behind the scenes that never gets recognized and this is just one example. From me to all of you, I salute! Job well done!


I second that!

Looks good Amy.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like I can get back to P-dog hunting next week! *(())*


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Looks like I can get back to P-dog hunting next week! *(())*


you sure are lucky to have things like that in your area Mike. It's gotta be nice to have the option to go out after work and relax with a pdog shoot


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Come on down Luke, I need a good partner to go with! -8/-


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Love that the dove drawings are colored this year. it was something that got mentioned last year and look it is fixed 

thanks Amy you guys rock


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> Come on down Luke, I need a good partner to go with! -8/-


I may have to hit you up on that Mike! But I still gotta repay the favor with you guys when you come up to SLC. I owe you guys dinner!


----------

